# Does your chi sleep alot?



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi guy,s, just wanted to ask if any of u have chi,s that sleep alot? I have to take medication that makes me sleep in the afternoon, sometimes for three hrs, and charchi will sleep all that time beside me. When i wake up he sometimes just wants to keep sleeping, also when we wake up in the morning he likes to get a back scratch, then goes back to sleep again for a while. Is this normal? thanks-janet.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

My chis are both 27weeks and they sleep a lot, they always have.
But they play and are very active once they are awake.


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah so is Charchi, he does have two walks a day for about three qaurter of an hr and i do play with him alot at home, but soon as he stops playing he,s off to sleep again.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

As long as my chis are active I have peace of mind. How old is Charchi?


----------



## Quill (Nov 20, 2012)

Edie is either asleep or bounding around like crazy; it's like a switch gets flipped! She's four and a half months old, and probably sleeps for 18 hours a day. Which is good, because I'd never get anything done otherwise! 

When I go out, she sleeps in her crate, seemingly no matter how long I'm gone for or how active she was just before. I read somewhere that dogs can sleep when they're bored, so maybe Charchi has just learned that when you're asleep, it's no fun to stay awake?


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

My two sleep a lot too, especially Willow. Mylo was very energetic as a puppy, but Willow sleeps loads! Again, while they are awake they're both very playful and active but will also have quiet time with a bully stick!


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

yep alot! we're both lazy bums.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

One of a chis favorite thing to do is sleep with mommy/daddy. If I lay down on the couch to take a nap once in a while, Midgie's tail will start wagging & she'll crawl under the blanket & go to sleep for as long as I sleep.


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

Muffin will be 6 months old come saturday and shes been on this sleep schedual, she gets up when i do usualy around 8am sometimes earlier does her morn potty run, comes back in and plays then eats and few more potty runs while up by 1pm then shes passed out in her bed by the couch or in her crate bed her crate door is always open. Then she gets back up between 3 and 3:30pm same rutine potty run, plays, eats, another potty run and stays up till around 6:30pm and once again she passed back out someplace, her last time up of the night is around 9pm and same runtine, potty run, plays, eats, another P run and then by 12:30pm shes out like a light in her crate for the night, she sleeps till i get up again in the morn. We want her to sleep in bed with us but hubby has MS and is always moving around in the bed, i am a night person so i dont go in there till after 2am, our bed sits very high off the floor and i dont need Muffin falling off and getting hurt.
Anyways thats Muffins sleepy schedual.


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

Chili sleeps alot aswell. Some days more that other. He always has slept straight throw the night thank goodness and during the day he sleeps on my chest or under my desk at work. He will have a couple of play bouts in the afternoon. Plays more if his cousin dog is here.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Chihuahuas are first class snoozers!! I find it brilliant coz it means that they will sleep all night when Im working a nightshift then after a quick trip round the garden and breakfast are happy to curl up and go to sleep with me all morning too!
In fact on days when they are getting alot of exercise I barely see them awake!


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

That all sounds good, charchi sounds normal,lol , charchi,s 17 mths old. After hearing what u all had to say i think he,s fine, thanks guy,s.


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

As long as nothing going on Amberleah will sleep.


----------



## BellsMommy22 (Dec 23, 2012)

Bell is only 9 weeks old but she sleeps a lot. She's very active when she's awake. If I'm sitting on the couch or laying in bed she will usually lay with me regardless of how much energy she has. She loves to cuddle!


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Stella kinda goes with whatever I'm doing. If it's a lazy kind of day, she'll gladly sleep next to me all day. But if it's time to go somewhere, she can be amazingly energetic for however long we are out!


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

Simcha (two years old) can be virtually bipolar. There are times when he is the ultimate couch potato, loving to curl up and sleep next to myself or Ruth. He also sleeps quite steadily overnight, for about 9+ hours.

But when he is awake, he can run around the house like a mad doggy, and become very demanding of playful attention. Also, when he wants to go out for his afternoon walk, which is a major social event, he can get extremely hyper - and he just won't leave us alone.


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

My dogs are so lazy! They sleep at least 14-16 hours a day! Bums...


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

When Toby was a pup he only slept at night and when I wasn't home. Now that he's older he's mellowed a lot and sleeps much more. He usually plays for an hour, then sleeps for two. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

My pack go to bed at 10pm and wake up at 4am. During the day they have nap
time around 10am for about 2 hours, and around 3pm, for approximately 1 hour.
So that's around 3 hours of napping during the day, and a 6 hour sleep at night.
They lead busy doggie lives, not too much time for sleep.


----------



## Jzebrasky (Nov 13, 2012)

I've been told your dogs get use to your sleep schedule. Almost like they are "trained" to sleep when you do. My suggestion is that you get your baby a chi friend! Mine always play together! Before koda would sleep often too. But now they are always having so much fun with their toys.
View attachment 8910
View attachment 8911



Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Jzebrasky, your pups are SO cute! :love5: Great pictures.


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

Hi jzebrasky, and welcome to CP.L.S was right, your dogs are really lovley,very cute. I,m actually now trying to get my baby a little friend, i feel he,s really ready for one.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I think that Odie has become too used to having cats as siblings. If she's not eating, playing or out on a walk or running, she's sleeping or cuddled up in a blanket. She sleeps A LOT.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Y


Jzebrasky said:


> I've been told your dogs get use to your sleep schedule. Almost like they are "trained" to sleep when you do. My suggestion is that you get your baby a chi friend! Mine always play together! Before koda would sleep often too. But now they are always having so much fun with their toys.
> View attachment 8910
> View attachment 8911
> 
> ...


I am getting puppy fever. Timmy was go go all the time, no down time. I never seen him sleep, always on the go.

When he turned 3, he changed and the puppy was gone. Now he sleeps a lot.
I miss his puppy days. Even though he drove me a little bit crazy, he was so much fun.
I guess it really happens when they mature, some mature earlier. And most just love to sleep. 
When I go to work, it is a blessing knowing he will just sleep while I am away.

I really want to get him a playmate, but my mother has a little five month girl, and he is really not too thrilled with her. 

She jumps on him and scratches his eyes, he puts up with it,, but she is on all the time and it becomes too much for him.

Don't worry about him sleeping a lot. They really adjust to your schedule.


----------



## charchi (Apr 17, 2012)

I,m not worried anymore,thanks to the people on this forum. This is my first chi, and so far it,s been a great learning experience, as Ive only ever had big dogs all my life, and ive alway,s had two of them and now after having Charchi for 16mths, ive found that he also needs another fury freind too, thanks again everyone-janet.


----------



## Tas (Apr 28, 2013)

Clyde sleeps alot too but again I think thats due to his old age, He's not very active anymore


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Chico Sleeps a lot too. his almost 5 years old. If im on my laptop his on my lap sleeping. At night he will sleep as long as i do. Same with napping. But when his awake his active and still act like a puppy. Witch i love. But the sleeping is alot more now than when he was younger.


----------

